
Backbone Cabal - natcombs
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backbone_cabal
======
japanoise
There is no Cabal.

~~~
jgalt212
good to see a bit of reddit permeating HN without the downvotes.

~~~
ta17711771
Why?

~~~
jgalt212
because HN, more often than not, tends to take itself too seriously. a bit of
levity here and there will not degrade HN.

